

Startup Fallacies  - rvcamo
http://tech.li/2012/02/10-startup-fallacies/

======
rdl
\+ 0. Reading "top 10 lists" about startups (or worse, writing them) instead
of JFDI.

------
Swizec
I admit, fell prey to all of these. Thing is, until I did they all seemed
pretty rational and smart things to say and think.

Sometimes you just have to learn on your own skin.

